# 1000W Fog Commander?



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey there Zombie-F,

I noted your purchase of a 1000W Fog Commander. Any recommendations for a vendor?

ScareFX


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I got mine from a local party store called Itzaparty, and it ran me $100, which seems to be the general asking price for it. Fright Catalog has them for the same price, and I've ordered with them *many* times in the past and can say they're top-notch as far as customer service goes.

Also, just be aware it comes with a remote button, but not a timer. The timer can be bought separately for (I think) another $20.


----------

